# Equipment Help



## Matt21 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am about to enter EMT-B class in September.  I could greatly use opinions from some veterans as to what equipment I should have on my person as an EMT.  I was required to buy a stethoscope and penlight.  What else is used the most in day to day practice that I should purchase. Any feedback would be great.  Thanks


----------



## Sassafras (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't even have a pen light.  I figure any flashlight will work in a pinch and most companies have them on the rig anyway.  I do have a good stethoscope (I can't hear in the cheap things they hand out as part of the class) and a BP cuff.  I also keep a stash of pens that fit into the little pen slot on my shirt because I constantly put them down and walk away LOL.  Your biggest item is already present.  You will use your hands more than anything.  Feeling, touching, and sensing what is going on.  My instructor likened it to "seeing with your hands".  My hands don't cost much, so I'm good there.  Good luck with class.


----------



## 94H (Jul 30, 2010)

A watch was a required item for my EMT class. Theres no way to take vitals without one


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 30, 2010)

As far as what to buy, the only thing I'd reccomend prior to getting a job is a watch. If the steth and BP cuff are utter crud (likely), I can stand behind buying one. Sure, they are provided, but I'm personally willing to spend money to make my life easier. Additionally shears with a holster (unless you end up with EMS pants who have a place for them) are nice, in large part because it's nice to have the shears in a constant location where you can grab them without thinking if need be.


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 30, 2010)

Pens
Penlight (a legitimate medical penlight, don't blast your patients with a Surefire like I used to do)
Flashlight (not such a big deal as a student, but it's good to have...I think every field provider should carry one)
You don't need a BP cuff. Don't get one unless your school requires it.
You don't need a stethoscope. If you have to buy one don't spend more than like $30-40.
Go to Walmart and get a cheapy $5 throwdown watch that you can throw away if it gets bloody/nasty.
Trauma shears. Can probably get these for free from your school/a hospital/an agency. If you don't have one you can buy one of the combo packs online that has trauma shears + penlight for less than $10.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2010)

*I no longer respond to these threads.*

PM's welcome when I learn how to delete them!.


----------



## gw812 (Aug 3, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> PM's welcome when I learn how to delete them!.


You know, by stating that you don't reply, you actually...

Anyway, it depends on if you're finicky about using your own stuff, and you only need to worry right now about what'll be necessary as a student. You'll be happy to adopt the KISS principle now. 
I got a good steth, a Streamlight penlight, and a Fisher military pen (the one with the cool ink). Got a good BP cuff for myself only as a reward for killing a couple of tests. One luxury that ended up benefitting me during my clinicals is a small pocket BLS quick-reference. I got the Brady one and hijacked the laminator at work to laminate the covers. 
I recommend checking out what the school's gonna let you use and let that help you decide how fast you want your own stuff if needed. No need to buy everything before the first day, and if they have good cuffs and other equipment to use don't bother buying it at all. Put your money into comfy EMT pants (Tru-Spec or 5.11) and good boots. ESPECIALLY the boots!


----------



## paemt (Aug 4, 2010)

*Just the Basics*

Leaving out the good suggestions for good pants and boots and sticking strictly to equipment.  A decent / good stethoscope is a must, though not necessarily for day one.  Pens (yes more than one), penlight if you want, trauma shears.  Beyond that the EMT Field Guide is also a good suggestion.  Most of all keep it simple as one writer said.  Most of what you need will be on the rig, with the exception of a good stethoscope.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 7, 2010)

*gw812, good catch*

OP, how about something to carry some gloves in like a belt pouch? And get pens with pushbuttons, not the capped types we tend to put in our mouths...yuk.
SEARCH my stuff I've delineated kits stuff a number of times.
And I did figure out how to delete PM, with a lot of help.


----------



## NJEMT1226 (Aug 8, 2010)

I carry watch, pens, pen light, trauma sheers, notepad, and spare gloves.


----------



## Jay (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt21,

I will give you some advice for getting started, once you start responding or if your a community responder you may need to expand your equipment selection a bit. I am working on getting QRS (Quick Response Service) certified so I may run red lights and sirens instead of the standard blue light in my POV, for this I need a VERY large state mandated list of equipment. I was recently told by someone in a local fire company that my personal vehicle is better stocked than most of their BLS ambulances. 

Now, here is what _*YOU*_ need:

*1.* *Stethoscope *and *Penlight *but you already said you got one. As for a stethoscope try to invest in something quality, I myself have a Littmann but know that it would probably last a life-time. A standard penlight is fine but you may want to get one that you can change the batteries on in case you accidentally drain it in your bag by making the contacts click together in storage.  
*2.* *Adult BP Cuff*. We were required to have them, I now keep all sizes from infant to large adult in my kit but only because my squad provided me with them, in that case an interchangeable kit would work better but hey, it was free so I am not going to complain.
*3.*  A cheap digital *watch *is *your most important piece of equipment other than your two hands*. You will fail a state test if you forget it and can't take vitals without one!!!
*4.*  Trauma Shears.
*5.*  Lots of *Pens*, a *Notepad *and *Tape *to write on too. Don't make the mistake of smearing ink all over your gloves trying to take notes on them, that is what a notepad or a piece of duct tape attached to your leg is for.
*6.*  A *CPR Pocket Mask*. It's good to keep in your car and required for BLS.
*7.*  Some *Gloves *though they will probably be provided for you. I keep a box or two in my trunk, right now I got Large and XL's back there, they come in handy if you need a helper too. A glove holder is a nice optional accessory but I don't use mine too much.
*8.*  An *O2 Key*, they make great keychains and are very useful. 
*9.*  Some *Hand Sanitizer*, I have one on a little keychain and it should be used all the time.

You can also easily remember what you need based off of *BLEPRS *(like "bleepers" but there are 6 of them) which are your basic vitals that should be taken:
*B = Blood Pressure.
L = Lung Sounds.
E = Eyes.
P = Pules.
R = Resperations.
S = Skin.*

You will do *BLEPRS *after checking level of consciousness (using "*AVPU*") and will them do your *SAMPLE *history along with your *OPQRST *as a pain scale or to clarify what the patient is feeling. 

Feel free to hit me up with any other questions.

More importantly, good luck on your EMT class and welcome to the fold.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2010)

Jay said:


> Matt21,
> 
> Now, here is what _*YOU*_ need:
> 
> *1.* *Stethoscope *and *Penlight *but you already said you got one. As for a stethoscope try to invest in something quality, I myself have a Littmann but know that it would probably last a life-time. A standard penlight is fine but you may want to get one that you can change the batteries on in case you accidentally drain it in your bag by making the contacts click together in storage.


The stethoscope should be provided by what ever company he is working for. Having a personal one is nice, but definitely not a requirement. I'll agree with the penlight. If you still want one and aren't sure what stethoscope you want and there's a medical school nearby, head on over and talk to the reps at the bookstore since classes are starting up. They should have models that you can try out if you want a personal one. and discounts on overprice premium kits that no one really needs anyways. 



> *2.* *Adult BP Cuff*. We were required to have them, I now keep all sizes from infant to large adult in my kit but only because my squad provided me with them, in that case an interchangeable kit would work better but hey, it was free so I am not going to complain.


Again, the company you work for should be supplying cuffs with their response units.





> *3.*  A cheap digital *watch *is *your most important piece of equipment other than your two hands*. You will fail a state test if you forget it and can't take vitals without one!!!
> *4.*  Trauma Shears.
> *5.*  Lots of *Pens*, a *Notepad *and *Tape *to write on too. Don't make the mistake of smearing ink all over your gloves trying to take notes on them, that is what a notepad or a piece of duct tape attached to your leg is for.


Agree with 3, and 4. In terms of 5, agree with pens. I've never needed a note pad and tape, again, should be provided on the response unit. 



> *6.*  A *CPR Pocket Mask*. It's good to keep in your car and required for BLS.


Definitely nice to have. Definitely not a requirment to have your own though. I should point out that ambulances come with bag-valve masks for a reason. 




> *7.*  Some *Gloves *though they will probably be provided for you. I keep a box or two in my trunk, right now I got Large and XL's back there, they come in handy if you need a helper too. A glove holder is a nice optional accessory but I don't use mine too much.
> *8.*  An *O2 Key*, they make great keychains and are very useful.
> *9.*  Some *Hand Sanitizer*, I have one on a little keychain and it should be used all the time.


Again, all should be provided for you. 9 is nice to have, but again, your ambulance should have hand sanitizer and I have it on good authority that hospitals and nursing homes have sinks and hand sanitizers. 



> You can also easily remember what you need based off of *BLEPRS *(like "bleepers" but there are 6 of them) which are your basic vitals that should be taken:
> *B = Blood Pressure.
> L = Lung Sounds.
> E = Eyes.
> ...



Yea, more unneeded mnemonics. If you need an mnemonic to remember to check "signs and symptoms, allergies, medications, past medical history, and events leading up to the emergency" then you shouldn't be in EMS. Last oral intake is largely useless outside of specific emergencies (diabetes, anaphylaxis, GI to name a few). If you need an mnemonic to remember to do a basic assessment, you shouldn't be in EMS.


----------



## Fox800 (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed. The agency you work/volunteer for should be supplying you with things like a BP cuff, stethscope, BVM, etc. You should never need to buy these things out-of-pocket.


----------



## paemt (Aug 9, 2010)

*Pocket Masks*

Though a great item to have at times, and they are strongly encouraged in any CPR class I have ever taken, I highly doubt you will ever use one while working on an EMS response.  I have carried one for as long as I can remember and only ever used one while working on an ambulance once.  And that was a fluke.  We were called for a resident of a local skilled nursing facility to transport them to the ED for a replacement of a tube of some sort, though I honestly can't recall if it was a foley or feeding tube anymore as this was a long time ago.  Anyhow, patient appeared stable, we received report from the staff and loaded the patient on our litter and started heading for the elevator to take them down to the rig.  Nexxt thing you know...  Full code!  Of course the nursing staff couldn't find their BVM right away so I used my pocket mask.  I have NEVER done mouth to mouth without a protective barrier of some sort, and pray never to have to.  I have known too many EMT's and Medics who have received a mouth full of vomit from doing it, and well...  just not worth it when a pocket mask is so relatively cheap.


----------



## Jay (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt21; said:
			
		

> I am about to enter EMT-B class in September.



Guys, remember that Matt is just starting class, most schools require all of this stuff for their students. Being in the field is a different story altogether as he will discover what works best for him. Another point is that Matt should invest in quality equipment now rather than later, why not get a good set of ears (perhaps a Littmann) to start off with as it will help him for years to come and sure he will be able to bag someone on an ambulance but he will need a CPR Pocket Mask (w/O2 inlet) for his BLS cert which is a prerequisite for EMT. Aside from needing a pocket mask for BLS, some states such as PA will require that he demonstrates that he knows how to use both a *Pocket Mask AND a BVM* when he tests for his state certification. Even the other equipment is fairly cheap and will ensure that he gets started on the right foot. 

You can see that JeffSTAT in Philadelphia (Thomas Jefferson University Hospital) does require a good percentage of the equipment that I initially suggested, here's the link (look under "Textbook Requirements"):

http://www.jefferson.edu/tjuh/jeffstat/training/courses.cfm?id=10

Also, lets not try to scare him with the acronyms but there are a lot of them used in emergency care and as he progresses up the ladder, for example getting his first taste of ACLS or AMLS or whatever the acronyms will continue to pile on. I will admit that I have used them on more than one occasion because becoming a good EMT is about repetition (and mechanical knowledge can't be built without continued practice,) so why not make those repetitions as easy as possible?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2010)

Jay said:


> Guys, remember that Matt is just starting class, most schools require all of this stuff for their students. Being in the field is a different story altogether as he will discover what works best for him. Another point is that Matt should invest in quality equipment now rather than later, why not get a good set of ears (perhaps a Littmann) to start off with as it will help him for years to come and sure he will be able to bag someone on an ambulance but he will need a CPR Pocket Mask (w/O2 inlet) for his BLS cert which is a prerequisite for EMT. Aside from needing a pocket mask for BLS, some states such as PA will require that he demonstrates that he knows how to use both a *Pocket Mask AND a BVM* when he tests for his state certification. Even the other equipment is fairly cheap and will ensure that he gets started on the right foot.
> 
> You can see that JeffSTAT in Philadelphia (Thomas Jefferson University Hospital) does require a good percentage of the equipment that I initially suggested, here's the link (look under "Textbook Requirements"):
> 
> http://www.jefferson.edu/tjuh/jeffstat/training/courses.cfm?id=10



Really? Most schools require students to have an O2 key? I highly doubt most have those as requirments. Furthermore, all programs should be distributing a list of required equipment instead of leaving students to find out which equipment is required for other programs. You quote JeffSTAT, which would be nice if he was going to JeffSTAT, however even JeffSTAT doesn't require an O2 key, gloves, BP cuff, note pad, tape, and other associated equipment that should be supplied by the employer. While I agree that quality equipment is important, there's also a big difference between an EMT student investing in a cheap Sprague and a Littmann Cardio 3. About $120 difference. There's also a big difference in the quality of different stethoscopes, but the higher end stethoscopes are a complete waste of money for almost all EMTs (again, I don't suggest Cardio 3s for EMTs unless the EMT is going to get quality instruction for and listen for heart sounds). Someone working in the field knows what they are looking for to perform at a level they need. A student (or in this case, a pre-student) has no clue what level of quality they need. 




> Also, lets not try to scare him with the acronyms but there are a lot of them used in emergency care and as he progresses up the ladder, for example getting his first taste of ACLS or AMLS or whatever the acronyms will continue to pile on. I will admit that I have used them on more than one occasion because becoming a good EMT is about repetition (and mechanical knowledge can't be built without continued practice,) so why not make those repetitions as easy as possible?


You need that level of assistance to remember to inquire about allergies, medications, and medical history?


----------



## Jay (Aug 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You need that level of assistance to remember to inquire about allergies, medications, and medical history?



We all did at one time, there was a time in the not-so-distant past where I didn't know about Beck's Triad or Megacode Scenarios. Back then when I first started learning how to do a real assesment, yes, the acronyms helped oodles just as they do many newbies every day, especially the ones that are so nervous that they are more scared of the tester than the actual test. We even go so far as to tell our students to write down the acronyms on a blank piece of paper as soon as they enter the room.

Matt asked for advice and that is what we should be giving him, trying to knock down every idea is bordering very close to board trolling, let's show Matt some respect on that note alone.

This would be like me asking you why you choose to use a nested set of if-statements instead of a switch statement with individual cases and wonder why debugging the mess would be a b--ch. Anyone who is past their first year working on a computer science degree could answer that question in their sleep but someone who just decided to pursue the course would have their head spinning like something off of the Exorcist movie. 

Unfortunately I can't simply close the thread but Matt should be getting considerate, kind advice with a multitude of views not one-sides arguments that would even confuse a trained monkey.  

Sorry but I have to stick to my original point that acronyms are golden for people just getting started prior to the mechanical memorization.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2010)

Jay said:


> We all did at one time, there was a time in the not-so-distant past where I didn't know about Beck's Triad or Megacode Scenarios. Back then when I first started learning how to do a real assesment, yes, the acronyms helped oodles just as they do many newbies every day, especially the ones that are so nervous that they are more scared of the tester than the actual test. We even go so far as to tell our students to write down the acronyms on a blank piece of paper as soon as they enter the room.



If they are that nervous then the school needs to provide better training environments (which is whether common). What's going to happen when they get on scene and the patient presentation doesn't fit nicely with the mnemonic? 



> Matt asked for advice and that is what we should be giving him, trying to knock down every idea is bordering very close to board trolling, let's show Matt some respect on that note alone.


So because I'm offering opposite advice that the majority of that isn't needed (which was an argument shared by other posters), I'm trolling? 



> This would be like me asking you why you choose to use a nested set of if-statements instead of a switch statement with individual cases and wonder why debugging the mess would be a b--ch. Anyone who is past their first year working on a computer science degree could answer that question in their sleep but someone who just decided to pursue the course would have their head spinning like something off of the Exorcist movie.


I guess it's a good thing I'm working towards a medical degree and not a computer science degree. Would you recommend that someone working towards a CS buy a mainframe computer as a freshman?



> Unfortunately I can't simply close the thread but Matt should be getting considerate, kind advice with a multitude of views not one-sides arguments that would even confuse a trained monkey.


...and I'm the one trolling...



> Sorry but I have to stick to my original point that acronyms are golden for people just getting started prior to the mechanical memorization.



Practice and integration... practice and integration. I agree that mnemonics are helpful, but there's a certain level where it becomes unnecessary. Again, does anyone really need something to remind them to look for signs and symptoms?


----------



## Jay (Aug 9, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> If they are that nervous then the school needs to provide better training environments (which is whether common). What's going to happen when they get on scene and the patient presentation doesn't fit nicely with the mnemonic?



I can agree to disagree. There is a base point which is what the mnemonics are good for and there is also advanced learning, both are necessary in my opinion but you are welcome to your opinion too.



			
				JPINFV said:
			
		

> So because I'm offering opposite advice that the majority of that isn't needed (which was an argument shared by other posters), I'm trolling?



Not at all, I just don't understand why 3 out of 4 of the people on this post are giving warm and heartfelt answers and seem truly concerned about Matt's advancement upon entering this field and then there are others that post and re-post arguing the majorities point. When I served in the gulf during Operation Southern Watch, one of the biggest concerns of mine was that division officers would get overzealous and "writing up" someone would be their first line of discipline. This never helped and only broke peoples spirit, people that would otherwise excel if given positive reinforcement by senior personnel. It ended up becoming a huge pet-peeve of mine because junior personnel need to not only get advice but they additionally need to see the enthusiasm and kind persona of the people that they are shadowing. 

Again, I can agree to disagree but I do hope that you see my points as well. It is just as important to mentor and show that you care than to give simple advice.


----------

